# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Sơn cách điện cao áp sk-03

## hadothi

*SƠN CÁCH ĐIỆN CAO ÁP INSULECT SK-03*

ĐẶC ĐIỂM
•	Khả năng cách điện >50 KV/mm (2.5 KV at 40 microns DFT).
•	Tính chất ổn định đến nhiệt độ 200°C.
•	Khả năng chống cháy.
•	Khả năng chống tia cực tím rất tốt khi sử dụng ngoài trời.
•	Khả năng chịu được dầu máy biến áp rất tốt.
•	Khả năng chống trầy và va đập,
•	Khă năng chịu được các loại axit, chất kiềm, các hóa chất

ƯU ĐIỂM
•	Sơn gốc Polymer đã pha trộn sẵn dễ sử dụng, không cần nhiều kỹ năng
•	Khô nhanh ở nhiệt độ phòng (15 phút khô bề mặt).
•	Có thể áp dụng bằng phương pháp sơn cọ, sơn phun hoặc nhúng.
•	Có thể áp dụng sơn trên bề mặt của bất kỳ kết cấu hình học nào như những điểm nối góc hoặc uốn cong của busbar...
•	Có thể áp dụng sơn trên tất cả các vật liệu kim loại, nhôm đồng, thép, sứ, polymer.
•	Không gây ô nhiễm môi trường.
•	Màu sắc pha chế theo yêu cầu.

ỨNG DỤNG
•	Sơn cho tủ điện và thanh busbar trong tủ điện hoặc thanh dẫn ngoài trời
•	Sơn cho TU-TI bằng sứ gốm hoặc composite để cải thiện tính cách điện của bề mặt.
•	Sơn cho các thiết bị, dây trần trên trụ điện/trạm để ngăn ngừa các sự cố gây ra bởi động vật hoang dã, tăng cường an toàn cho người vận hành.
•	Sơn cho các thiết bị cần tăng cường khả năng chống rò và phóng điện bề mặt.
•	Sơn mới hoặc phục hồi cho các sứ cách điện bị hư hỏng để sử dụng lại.

THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT
Độ cách điện	>50Kv/mm
Khả năng chậm cháy theo BS - 163	Đạt
Tính chất ổn định đến nhiệt độ cao	200°C
Khả năng chịu dầu MBA và các loại hóa chất khác	Đạt
Số lần thử không nứt gãy	>400
Hằng số điện môi tại 50Hz	56,5
Thời gian khô bề mặt của mỗi lớp sơn	15-20 phút (thời tiết mát mẻ, trong nhà)
10 phút (môi trường ngoài trời, nhiệt độ cao)
Thời gian khô toàn bộ bề mặt lớp sơn để đưa vào sử dụng	12 hoặc 24 giờ (Tùy theo nhiệt độ môi 
trường)
Diện tích sơn phủ	6.5m²/L (cho 1 lớp sơn trên bề mặt)
Độ dày lớp sơn khô	35 - 40 microns/ 1 lần sơn (sơn phun)
55 - 60 microns/ 1 lần sơn (sơn quét)
Vệ sinh bề mặt thiết bị trước khi sơn	Không dính bụi, dầu, mỡ hoặc các vật bẩn khác
Quy cách đóng gói.	Loại 1 lít/lon, 5 lít/lon
Loại bình xịt 400ml
*
 (028).3978 2976 - (028).3978 2976 / 3978 2852
 01636220678*[/B]

----------


## Tuanlm

Bán lẻ ko bác? Có mấy màu vậy?

----------

